# Very bad Problem with my NH-D15 chromax.black (PCIE Slot blocking)



## umeng2002

That's why I got the S version... NH-D15*S*.

They moved the whole fin stack up a bit for better first slot clearance.


----------



## zocker

Nice Hint, but is it possible with any settings or something to make the Slot working @16x with my Sound Card plugged in?!


----------



## umeng2002

Go to your mobo manual and there should be a chart that lays it all out (slot population vs speed, etc.). Switch the Sound Card to different slots and see if it works.


----------



## Falkentyne

You need to go to the Noctua website and look up compatibility with the first PCIE x16 slot and different motherboards. They have a massive database of boards which are compatible with the NH-D15. Your board likely isn't compatible. That would mean virtually any video card that has a large backplate would also not be compatible.

The D15S is compatible with most of these motherboards.

All boards that have a PCIE x1 slot to the right side (towards the CPU) of the x16 slot are 100% compatible with normal full sized video cards with the regular NH-D15.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Try putting the sound card in the x4 slot


----------



## mattliston

well, Im gonna ask it.

How do you have your D15 oriented?

fan rear, or fan top?

10-11mm of clearance difference.



Also, reading motherboard manual should always be #1 priority when dealing with PCIE speed issues. Just because the cpu can do X amount of lanes, doesnt mean the motherboard manufacturer gives a crap about utilizing them properly


----------



## zocker

Thank you, for all the Answers, I dont think that the NH-D15S will make more Space, the Difference is not much.
My D15 is oriented to blowing from right to left out of the Tower.
Now i have the Sound Card in the first PCIE_16x_1 and the Graphic Card in PCIE_16x_3 and i have Full Speed 16x now.
Maybe it working to in the PCIE_4x Slot as *Lexi is Dumb *said, but the Sound Card is laying with a light press on the top of the Graphic Card, not so good in my opinion.

In my Bios is a Message that say its recommened too use PCIE_16x_1 blabla, but the Benchmarks and Games compared with other 3090´s in the Web are very equal.


----------



## 8051

The NH-D15s does make more space for the first PCIe slot, but you're right the difference is only 8mm!


----------



## Avacado

Perfect opportunity to switch to the dark side (Water)


----------



## ThrashZone

zocker said:


> Thank you, for all the Answers, I dont think that the NH-D15S will make more Space, the Difference is not much.
> My D15 is oriented to blowing from right to left out of the Tower.
> Now i have the Sound Card in the first PCIE_16x_1 and the Graphic Card in PCIE_16x_3 and i have Full Speed 16x now.
> Maybe it working to in the PCIE_4x Slot as *Lexi is Dumb *said, but the Sound Card is laying with a light press on the top of the Graphic Card, not so good in my opinion.
> 
> In my Bios is a Message that say its recommened too use PCIE_16x_1 blabla, *but the Benchmarks and Games compared with other 3090´s in the Web are very equal.*


HI,
Boom no difference performance wise so x8 is fine.


----------



## zocker

Avacado said:


> Perfect opportunity to switch to the dark side (Water)


Dont like Water.^^


----------



## Avacado

zocker said:


> Dont like Water.^^


Sad face. We didn't want you in the club anyway


----------



## AKUMUOU

Have you considered the NH-U12A? Its pretty similar in performance.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Or get an Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT, good performance and PCIE & Ram clearance.... And also cheaper than the Noctua


----------

